# Gartenarbeiten doch steuerlich begünstigte Handwerkerleistungen



## CityCobra (12. Feb. 2012)

Servus!

Ist schon bekannt das nicht nur klassische Renovierungs- und Modernisierungsmaßnahmen steuerlich begünstigt werden, sondern auch Arbeiten die bei der Gestaltung und Errichtung eines Garten anfallen?
Das entschied jetzt der Bundesfinanzhof (BFH, Az VI R 61/10).

http://www.rechtslupe.de/steuerrech...eiten-im-garten-als-handwerkerleistung-336084

http://juris.bundesfinanzhof.de/cgi-bin/rechtsprechung/document.py?Gericht=bfh&Art=en&nr=24962

In meinem Fall wurde die Rechnung von der Neugestaltung unseres Gartens vom Finanzamt steuerlich nicht anerkannt.
Ich habe mich nun auf oben genanntes Urteil berufen, und Einspruch eingelegt.
Mal sehen ob es was bringt, zu verlieren habe ich ja nichts.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenarbeiten doch steuerlich begünstigte Handwerkerleistungen*

Hallo Marc.

Wenn schon Zitieren, dann bitte das Zitat deutlich kenntlich machen und die Quelle benennen.
So geht das nicht...

Ansonsten:
Man kann sogar Tierarztkosten geltend machen, wenn der TA eine Rechnung schreibt und für die Leistung nach Hause kommt (Notfälle; Einschläferungen; Tiere, die für Behandlungen nicht transportiert werden können/müssen etc.). 
Da Tiere vor dem Gesetz wie Sachen zu behandeln sind, gilt das Gleiche, wie wenn es sich um eine defekte Waschmaschine oder Heizung handeln würde. 
http://www.finblog.de/2011/05/06/der-tierarzt-als-haushaltsnahe-dienstleistung/

Ist das mit Punkt 4 





			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Der Nachweis der Zahlung auf ein Konto des Handwerkers durch einen Beleg des Kreditinstituts wie z.B. einen Kontoauszug


wirklich so, dass das Amt einen Kontoauszug sehen möchte?
Das haben wir bei der 2010er Steuererklärung nämlich nicht gemacht. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die TA-Rechnungen anerkannt wurden oder nicht. 
Geht ja aus dem Bescheid nicht hervor...


----------



## CityCobra (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenarbeiten doch steuerlich begünstigte Handwerkerleistungen*



Annett schrieb:


> Wenn schon Zitieren, dann bitte das Zitat deutlich kenntlich machen und die Quelle benennen.
> So geht das nicht...


Ist ein Gehampel auf dem iPad, Moment...


----------



## Moonlight (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenarbeiten doch steuerlich begünstigte Handwerkerleistungen*



Annett schrieb:


> Man kann sogar Tierarztkosten geltend machen, wenn der TA eine Rechnung schreibt und für die Leistung nach Hause kommt (Notfälle; Einschläferungen; Tiere, die für Behandlungen nicht transportiert werden können/müssen etc.)...



Also das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Vor längerer Zeit hab ich diesbezüglich mich mal bischen informiert. Tierarztkosten kann man nur ebsetzen, wenn das Tier als "Hilfsmittel" gebraucht wird. Ein Blindenhund oder ein anerkannter Therapiehund zum Beispiel . Da gibt es auch Gerichtsurteile (hab ich jetzt nur nicht zur Hand).
Otto Normalverbraucher kann da nix absetzen.

Mandy


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenarbeiten doch steuerlich begünstigte Handwerkerleistungen*

Moin Mandy.

Hast Du den Link gelesen?
Hier ein weiterer, der sich anscheinend auf den gleichen Fall bezieht: http://www.molosserforum.de/ernaehr...uerlich-absetzbar-haeaeaeae-2.html#post271844
Unsere Steuertante wusste wohl auch schon um diese Möglichkeit...
Es geht nicht um allgemeine TA-Kosten, wenn ich mit Hund oder Katze wegen den Impfungen oder anderen Behandlungen zum TA in die Praxis gehe. Es geht um die Kosten (Fahr- und Arbeits- = Behandlungskosten), die in der eigenen Wohnung/auf dem Grundstück entstehen, weil der TA einen Hausbesuch macht/machen muss.

Mit Pferd oder Ziege zur TA-Praxis zu fahren ist unrealistisch - vor allem im Krankheitsfall. Transporte finden dann nur im akuten Notfall, wenn der TA vor Ort nicht mehr helfen kann, in die nächste Tierklinik statt...
Wie es sich verhält, wenn der TA in einen Pensionsstall kommt, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Wobei die gemietete Box ja schon so etwas wie eine gemietete Wohnung für das Pferd darstellen würde. Und bei Offenstallhaltung??  Ist aber auch nicht meine Aufgabe, dies zu klären.

Marc wollte uns ja eher auf die Möglichkeit zur Absetzung von Gartenarbeiten und Gartenneuanlagen hinweisen.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gartenarbeiten doch steuerlich begünstigte Handwerkerleistungen*



Annett schrieb:


> Hast Du den Link gelesen?



Moin Annett,

Jetzt Ja ... ging vorhin nicht 

Mandy


----------

